# Why Can't I View A Blog On The Right?



## mscocoface (Mar 2, 2009)

I am trying to *view* one of the blogs and this is the message I keep getting.   What am I doing wrong.  Is it set up with a password?  My registration is current, so I am not sure what the issue is.

*Mscocoface*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## ShaniKeys (Mar 2, 2009)

The person who started the blog has probably set it to be viewable (?) by people who are on her friends list only, I asked this question before.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah some of us have ours set so only our friends can view it. Just send the person a friend request. Q


----------



## dlewis (Mar 2, 2009)

^^^I have mine set like that.  I wish it was a way to set it so that only paid members can view.  If you don't select something even people who are not members can view your blog.


----------



## yodie (Mar 2, 2009)

DLewis,

I tried to view yours today and got that message.


----------



## runwaydream (Mar 2, 2009)

yea... i tried to look at the one on fortune telling and got dismissed


----------



## tnorenberg (Mar 3, 2009)

Same here. Yesterday morning I could see the blogs,then, later I couldn't. I still can't today. What was changed? Please fix it. I really enjoy many of the blogs. And I am a paid member.


----------



## hopeful (Mar 3, 2009)

dlewis said:


> ^^^I have mine set like that. I wish it was a way to set it so that only paid members can view. *If you don't select something even people who are not members can view your blog*.


 
......


----------



## MrsQueeny (Mar 3, 2009)

dlewis said:


> ^^^I have mine set like that.  I wish it was a way to set it so that only paid members can view.  If you don't select something even people who are not members can view your blog.





hopeful said:


> ......



Yes just make sure you uncheck the boxes for everyone else.  Q


----------



## Relentless (Mar 3, 2009)

How do you pull up a name to send someone a message to add to their friend list?


----------



## FlowerHair (Mar 3, 2009)

Relentless said:


> How do you pull up a name to send someone a message to add to their friend list?


 
Just click on their name and go to Public Profile and click on "Befriend xxx"

Or go to your own friends list and scroll down. Click on add a friend and start typing a few letters of their name. The new friend's name should come up automatically.


----------



## mscocoface (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you.  DLewis here I come!


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't think people that aren't members can see the blogs. I was going to make my blogs private but tried logging out and attempting to view first. The ones I can see when logged on, I can't when logged off. I can see the blog section but can't read the blogs.


----------



## dlewis (Mar 5, 2009)

tnorenberg said:


> Same here. Yesterday morning I could see the blogs,then, later I couldn't. I still can't today. What was changed? Please fix it. I really enjoy many of the blogs. And I am a paid member.





topsyturvy86 said:


> I don't think people that aren't members can see the blogs. I was going to make my blogs private but tried logging out and attempting to view first. The ones I can see when logged on, I can't when logged off. I can see the blog section but can't read the blogs.



I wonder if they changed it because it was different.


----------



## The Sweetest B (Mar 5, 2009)

This happens to me from time to time on blogs I have visited in the past and I always wondered why it  would do that now I know.  I have been able to go back later and view the blogs so I don't know.  I have never requested or added any friends.


----------



## MarieB (Apr 16, 2010)

I was about to start a thread about this, but since this one already exists....I'm just gonna go ahaead and ask why, if some blogs have limite/restricted access, can't we get some kind of warning in the header before we attempt to read the blog? I'm just asking because some pages take longer to load for me than others, and, while I currently have a fair amount of free time on my hands, I'd still rather know before I clock. Any thoughts, mods?


----------

